# Lineage 2 for mac



## neobob112 (Sep 2, 2005)

I recently just saw this post:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1172444#post1172444


How can you play lineage 2 on a mac!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.lineage.com/download/download_now.html


----------

